# Installing monodevelop...



## juve_inferno (Mar 29, 2009)

I download the source from web address: http://ftp.novell.com/pub/mono/sources/monodevelop/monodevelop-1.9.3.tar.bz2
and install mono-addins-0.4, gnome-sharp-2.24.0_2 from ports.
Then unpack monodevelop-1.9.3.tar.bz2 and use ./configure command. But when i run make install getting error:

Making install in contrib
Making install in Mono.Cecil
Error expanding embedded variable.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /root/Desktop/monodevelop-1.9.3/contrib.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /root/Desktop/monodevelop-1.9.3.

How to remedy this problem (FreeBSD  7.1-RELEASE-p4)?


----------



## roddierod (Mar 30, 2009)

I haven't tried installing this version of Monodevelop. I did successfully install previous versions.

Did you type gmake or make, you need gmake.


----------



## juve_inferno (Mar 30, 2009)

I use make . But when i use gmake and after gmake install get the following message:gmake[3]:
Entering directory `/root/Desktop/monodevelop-2.0'
/usr/local/bin/update-mime-database /usr/local/share/mime
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/root/Desktop/monodevelop-2.0'
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/root/Desktop/monodevelop-2.0'
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/root/Desktop/monodevelop-2.0'


Use the gnome environment and after the installation I have the icon in the Applications - Programing - Monodevelop but without image icon only text. And can not run the same. I guess because not all compiled.
Is this OK:
./configure
gmake
gmake install
?


----------



## roddierod (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't use gnome so I can't answer the icon part.

That seems to be a successful compile, can you start monodevelop from xterm? If it did install I think it will be in /usr/local/bin. I can't recall if I had to move things manually. But if you start it from a terminal you should be able to see any errors.

I would check my freebsd machine, but it blew up this weekend (smoke actually came out of the tower)!


----------



## juve_inferno (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes i tried to run over terminal:
exec /usr/local/bin/monodevelop
And immediately after the execution of commands and pressing enter the terminal closes.


----------



## roddierod (Mar 31, 2009)

try just:


```
/usr/local/bin/monodevelop &
```


----------



## juve_inferno (Mar 31, 2009)

When type:
# /usr/local/bin/monodevelop &
[3] 84722
[2]    Exit 1                        /usr/local/bin/monodevelop
/usr/local/bin/monodevelop: Command not found.

and when clik to icon error:

Could not launch menu item
Failed to execute child process "monodevelop" (No such file or directory)


----------



## roddierod (Mar 31, 2009)

Then the make install did not work or it didn't install.

I would check the build directory and see if there executable monodevelop that was built. Probably in subdirectory src.

You may have to go into the make file and see where it wants to install. If you see something like /usr/opt you'll need to change that to /usr/local/bin

Again I'm doing this all from memory and don't have access to my FreeBSD machine.


----------



## juve_inferno (Mar 31, 2009)

I thought it used to command
./configure --prefix=/usr/local/bin


----------

